# Dump trailer brakes



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a brand new dump when I started up the new business, and have only used it about 3 times now.
The other day while coming home I noticed when I hit the brakes the trailer would kind of jerk to the side.
So I backed the controller down to zero for the last 20 miles home, I'd only gone a couple of miles when I noticed this.
When I got home, the right side wheel was pretty warm, and the left side was cold, as it was only about 34* outside.
I noticed that quite a few of you have dump trailers, and was wondering if anyone had ran into this.
I haven't done the initial adjustment on the brakes yet, would that help?
The place I bought the trailer is about 75 miles one way, and would hate to take it clear back down there for warranty work.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

sawbrk1 said:


> I bought a brand new dump when I started up the new business, and have only used it about 3 times now.
> The other day while coming home I noticed when I hit the brakes the trailer would kind of jerk to the side.
> So I backed the controller down to zero for the last 20 miles home, I'd only gone a couple of miles when I noticed this.
> When I got home, the right side wheel was pretty warm, and the left side was cold, as it was only about 34* outside.
> ...


Sounds like one side is hanging up. We haven't had much problem with our dump trailer brakes, so I don't know much about the electric brake system. I don't know what "initial adjustment" is all about, but maybe that syncs the sides?

My boat trailer has hydraulic surge brakes, and I know a lot about them now. I have those hang up once every couple years and have to change out the calipers.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You have either a faulty brake controller, a sticky brake shoe, or a bad wheel bearing.
(My Dad fabricates trailers for a living.)
To test the controller, drive with the trailer not plugged in and and without anything in it to see if one wheel is hotter again.
To test brake shoe, jack trailer up and spin wheels. If they don't spin freely, either your shoe is stuck or bearing is bad/too tight.


There is no initial adjustment, if something is getting warm there is a problem.
You might have just had one side over loaded, thereby heating up the bearing more.


----------



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

The manual says to adjust the brakes after 200 miles, but I would think that if an adjustment problem, they both would be sticking.
Trailer was empty, and the only thing hauled that day was a couple of stages of scaffolding.
There is a definite pull to the side when the brakes are applied, and there is brake dust on the wheel.
The trailer doesn't even have a plate on it yet. Guess I'll be calling the dealer in the morning.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

My guess is that one of the linings came off the shoe and is floating in the drum. When you apply the brakes it wedges into the other one. Seen this happen in my old trailer.

scott


----------

